# Older acoustic players



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

Just throwing this out there. Are there any older, as in 40s, 50s 60s acoustic players in the Hamilton, Burlington, Oakville, Kitchener area interested in getting together to play some music?

Qualifier; I'm not a very good player but I like the "older stuff", ie. Eagles, Dylan, Denver stuff as well as C&W stuff, just general campfire type stuff.

I'm thinking just once or twice a month or whatever like a self directed lesson or jamming thing. Nothing serious or complicated.

No offense to the younger folks here, just that you don't want me slowing you down.


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Dang it, I'm in Port Credit but.. no wheels,bro! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

I certainly qualify as an "older acoustic player", ...the genre is right up my alley, and I'm all for keeping it fun and non-professional. I just live too freakin' far away...:smile:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'd be willing but I'm a long way away.

I make my living teaching and playing music but I love to get together for casual jams and "help" sessions. One turned into a band for a few years and would still be active if two of the guys hadn't moved away. It was a low pressure, relaxed, casual gig kind of band and we all became very good friends. We compromised alot on song and tune selections so that everyone got to play a few things they liked, even if others didn't care for it much. I miss it alot, even though there are other bands now.

So much music, so little time!

Peace & good luck, Mooh.


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Goderich eh Mooh. Beautiful place. We've been going up to Bayfield for the past few Thanksgivings, cottage rental. Can't resist going to the bakery in town. :wink:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Graham...Yeah, I know Bayfield pretty good. Played every venue (The Black Dog, Harry's, The Albion, The Pump, the arena, even a church, at some point in time) especially The Black Dog in the last couple of years. If you ever saw The Preachers' Sons (now defunct), that was me on bass, usually fretless 5 string Godin. Lots of friends there, including the finest drums/keys/vocals guys around. Cool town.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

Graham, try this:

http://www.sofga.com
Southern Ontario Fingerstyle Guitar Association
Contact: Shawn Trotter
44 Guise Street East
Hamilton Ontario
905-525-9639


SOFGA meets every other Monday at the Pheasant Plucker (2nd Floor)- 20 Augusta Street in downtown Hamilton. 
A typical SOFGA meeting is divided into two parts. The first is an open stage, two songs per performer. The open stage runs on a first come first serve basis so arrive early to reserve your spot.
The 2nd half of the evening is dedicated to a featured performer. The featured performer plays an extended set (typically 35-45 min) that showcases their music. 
The open stage begins at 7:30PM and the featured performer starts at approximately 9:30.
There is a $3 cover charge which is applied directly to the cost of running these meetings. 

You will meet many different grades of players from rank armatures to seasoned professionals. I'm sure that you'll make some new friends there and be able to find some buddies to gig with.


You might also check out the Toronto Fingerstyle Guitar Association
http://www.torontofingerstyleguitar.com
Contact: Randy Finney, President & Founder
460 Fairlawn Ave.
Toronto, ON M5M 1V1
(416) 787-6524
[email protected]gers.com


----------

